# Poor mans brisket



## TNJAKE (Dec 1, 2019)

Smoked a chuck roast today. Treated it like brisket. Family loved it


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 1, 2019)

Sorry I'm still new to this and some pics posted multiple times lol


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 1, 2019)

TNJAKE said:


> Sorry I'm still new to this and some pics posted multiple times lol



Fixed it for ya.   

BTW It looks great.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 1, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Fixed it for ya.
> 
> BTW It looks great.


Haha thanks and thanks!


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 1, 2019)

beautiful smoke ring, nice work Jake!


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Dec 1, 2019)

Looks great,like from me


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 1, 2019)

That is one awesome looking smoke ring.  The Chuck looks great.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 1, 2019)

Jake,
Looks fantastic.  What did you use for a smoker?  Any details on your recipe?  Yes, very nice ring indeed.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 1, 2019)

danmcg said:


> beautiful smoke ring, nice work Jake!


Thank you


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 1, 2019)

EaOutlaw1969 said:


> Looks great,like from me


Thanks


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 1, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> That is one awesome looking smoke ring.  The Chuck looks great.


Thanks!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Dec 1, 2019)

Looks yum!

G


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 1, 2019)

cmayna said:


> Jake,
> Looks fantastic.  What did you use for a smoker?  Any details on your recipe?  Yes, very nice ring indeed.


Thanks. I used my Austin xl pellet smoker. Hickory pellets. 50/50 kosher salt and course black pepper. Mixed in some chipotle pepper powder. Smoked at 225 for about 6hrs. Rested for an hour wrapped in cooler


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 1, 2019)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Looks yum!
> 
> G


Thanks!


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 1, 2019)

looks delicous


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 1, 2019)

Thanks. It's not a brisket but it did the trick


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Dec 1, 2019)

Yum!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 1, 2019)

Looks fantastic! Congrats on the carousel ride!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 1, 2019)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Yum!


Tasty for sure thanks


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 1, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> Looks fantastic! Congrats on the carousel ride!


Thanks lol


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 1, 2019)

Absolutely killer looking!! Pretty smoke ring and love the spices you used. Congrats on being featured!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 1, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Absolutely killer looking!! Pretty smoke ring and love the spices you used. Congrats on being featured!


Thanks bud I appreciate it. I'm not sure what you mean by being featured? Lol I'm new to the forum.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 1, 2019)

Looks like a great smoke, love the smoke ring! I don't get them with my mes. By being featured they put your post on the carousel, it's an honor and they thought it should be showcased.  

Good job
Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 1, 2019)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks like a great smoke, love the smoke ring! I don't get them with my mes. By being featured they put your post on the carousel, it's an honor and they thought it should be showcased.
> 
> Good job
> Ryan


Oh wow that's awesome. I appreciate the comments. I used a pellet smoker on high smoke setting.


----------



## will work 4 bbq (Dec 1, 2019)

Looks delicious! I did one of these today as well but turned it into poor mans burnt ends. Congrats on the carousel ride.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 2, 2019)

Looks great and a nice idea. A lot cheaper than a brisket.

Warren


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 2, 2019)

Great job, and congrats on the ride!

LIKE!

John


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 2, 2019)

Man that looks good! Killer smoke ring! Never tried a chuck like a brisket but you knocked it out of the park so will have to give it a go sometime. What temp did you pull it at?


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 2, 2019)

will work 4 bbq said:


> Looks delicious! I did one of these today as well but turned it into poor mans burnt ends. Congrats on the carousel ride.


Thanks


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 2, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks great and a nice idea. A lot cheaper than a brisket.
> 
> Warren


Thanks


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 2, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Great job, and congrats on the ride!
> 
> LIKE!
> 
> John


Thank you


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 2, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Man that looks good! Killer smoke ring! Never tried a chuck like a brisket but you knocked it out of the park so will have to give it a go sometime. What temp did you pull it at?


It's a pretty fun cook. I wrapped at 160 and pulled at about 203 and threw it in the cooler. Appreciate the compliments.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 2, 2019)

Great piece of work! "Like" others, that smoke ring is killer. RAY


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 2, 2019)

That looks awesome.  Congrats on the carousel ride!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 2, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> Great piece of work! "Like" others, that smoke ring is killer. RAY


Thanks Ray


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 2, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> That looks awesome.  Congrats on the carousel ride!


Thank you


----------



## xray (Dec 2, 2019)

That’s an awesome looking chuck roast, Jake. Love the smoke ring!

I have yet to smoke a full packer...but I’ve done plenty of chuckies, cheaper on the wallet too!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 2, 2019)

xray said:


> That’s an awesome looking chuck roast, Jake. Love the smoke ring!
> 
> I have yet to smoke a full packer...but I’ve done plenty of chuckies, cheaper on the wallet too!


Thanks alot


----------



## Rmartinez2 (Dec 4, 2019)

was it dry or juicy? tenderness? what temp did you bring it to?


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 4, 2019)

Rmartinez2 said:


> was it dry or juicy? tenderness? what temp did you bring it to?


It was juicy but not like a brisket. Definitely not dry though. Tenderness was amazing. The slices held together well but also very easy to pull apart. 

When the temp hit 160 I wrapped until 203. Probe slid out like butter. Then into the cooler with some towels for a couple hours. Slices held bark nicely.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 4, 2019)

Food Lion has chucks for $3.49 this week

Warren


----------



## EdP (Dec 4, 2019)

TNJAKE said:


> It was juicy but not like a brisket. Definitely not dry though. Tenderness was amazing. The slices held together well but also very easy to pull apart.
> 
> When the temp hit 160 I wrapped until 203. Probe slid out like butter. Then into the cooler with some towels for a couple hours. Slices held bark nicely.




I started smoking big chucks (4lb+) like this since briskets aren't always available locally.  It's become my favorite.  

We have a new costco nearby so hopefully getting briskets won't be a big deal now, but I really like that there's no trimming work needed with a chuck roast.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 4, 2019)

Thanks for the like TNJAKE it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2019)

Nice Job Jake!
Looks Awesome!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 6, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job Jake!
> Looks Awesome!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear I really appreciate the compliment


----------



## nursewizzle (Dec 20, 2019)

Chuck roast from the grocery store is much more expensive here than prime brisket from Costco. Looks great though!


----------



## Hennessy (Dec 27, 2019)

Outstanding! I'm going to have to try this for a Sunday dinner sometime.


----------



## Smokinoak (Jan 7, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Smoked a chuck roast today. Treated it like brisket. Family loved it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 7, 2020)

Looks awesome....does it feel/taste like a brisket?


----------



## Dunstablegrizzly (Jan 8, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Smoked a chuck roast today. Treated it like brisket. Family loved it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks amazing!


----------



## sauced (Jan 8, 2020)

Look real delicious...nice job!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 8, 2020)

Smokinoak said:


> Looks awesome!


Thanks


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 8, 2020)

atomicsmoke said:


> Looks awesome....does it feel/taste like a brisket?


Thanks. Texture and juice wise it's a brisket. Taste is close but let's be real. Only brisket is brisket lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 8, 2020)

Dunstablegrizzly said:


> Looks amazing!


Appreciate it


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 8, 2020)

sauced said:


> Look real delicious...nice job!!


Thank you


----------



## Smokinoak (Jan 8, 2020)

nursewizzle said:


> Chuck roast from the grocery store is much more expensive here than prime brisket from Costco. Looks great though!


Same here in Pa.! I paid $3.70 for the packer brisket at Sam's Club.  Reading the food add today,and shoulder cut Chuck roast was average $5.00 lb..


----------



## RossBolden06 (Jan 10, 2020)

Looks delicous . I want to try it.


----------



## crclass (Jan 19, 2020)

Looks fantastic. Chuck roast here is often less expensive than brisket. Not sure what drove the price of brisket so high other than competition to get it as tender as a good cut of meat.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 19, 2020)

crclass  supply and demand there are only2 per beef.  Look at chicken wings in my younger days they almost gave them to you.

Warren


----------



## bgaviator (Feb 21, 2020)

What internal temp did you take this to?


----------

